#ubuntu-ngo 2010-03-23
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-03-24
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-03-25
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> dholbach: ello how's you?
<dholbach> quite busy :)
<dholbach> how 'bout you?
<czajkowski> I'm lacking motivation
<xdatap> hi guys
<czajkowski> xdatap: aloha
<czajkowski> xdatap: I've to add your post I'd forgotten about it
<czajkowski> sorry!
<xdatap> czajkowski: no problem :)
<xdatap> czajkowski: what's this thing about motivation?
<czajkowski> I'm lacking it
<czajkowski> I did nothing last night
<xdatap> czajkowski: you're our pilar, you can't :)
<dholbach> hey xdatap
 * dholbach hugs xdatap and czajkowski
<xdatap> hey dholbach!
 * xdatap hugs back czajkowski dholbach
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-03-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-03-28
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> so I was thinking as was Pendulum  regarding a meeting
<czajkowski> so we can cross items off the blueprint
<czajkowski> and work on stuff for the M cycle
<czajkowski> so what do we need to cover/revise ?
<Pendulum> I suspect we need to go through the blueprint item by item to see what's actually been done
<Pendulum> some of these I can say "yes" or "maybe" and a lot I have no clue whether they've happened or not
<czajkowski> nods#
<Pendulum> (sorry, my eyes are going fuzzy so i'm a little slow)
<czajkowski> thats ok
<czajkowski> I'm finally having dinner
<czajkowski> was full from bacon tastic breakie
<Pendulum> heh
<czajkowski> I'll go through bp and come back in a few
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-03-21
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> xdatap: ping
<xdatap> nigelb, pong
<nigelb> xdatap: hey, pleia2 referred me to you.
<nigelb> xdatap: I was wondering if you'd be interested in talking baout live iso testing
<nigelb> we're doing a classroom session next monday about ubuntu global jam and live iso testing is one of these things we'd like to see covered :)
<xdatap> nigelb, what time exactly?
<pleia2> it's in #ubuntu-classroom, you pretty much just chat about best practices for 45-60 minutes and answer questions
<nigelb> 1900 or 1700 UTC
<xdatap> nigelb, pleia2 : 17:00 UTC I can0t because I'm still in office, 1900 maybe but I would be still on way home
<nigelb> xdatap: would 2100 be better?
<xdatap> nigelb, pleia2 the best for me would be after 20.00 UTC, I will be at home for sure
<xdatap> nigelb, 2100 sounds good
<nigelb> xdatap: ok, awesome :)
<nigelb> I'll send you a reminder mail and stuff over the next few days :)
<xdatap> nigelb, i never made this classrooms, are they just chat or I would prepare few slides?
<nigelb> xdatap: its not necessary to do slides, its just chat mostly
<nigelb> xdatap: do you want me to link you to one of the old logs for reference on how its done?
<xdatap> nigelb, yes please
<xdatap> nigelb, send me emails to xdatap1@ubuntu.com
<nigelb> awesome, will do :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-03-22
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-03-23
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-03-24
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-03-25
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-03-19
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-03-20
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-03-21
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-03-22
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-03-23
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-03-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-03-19
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-03-20
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-03-21
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-03-22
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-03-17
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-03-18
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-03-19
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-03-20
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-03-21
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> mronign
<MooDoo> wow how mis-spelt was that more coffee
<dholbach> :)
